
Getting Groovy with It: Get Started with ElectricFlow DSL in 1 Hour - oheel
http://electric-cloud.com/blog/2016/03/getting-groovy-with-it-get-started-with-electricflow-dsl-in-1-hour/
======
vorg
_A day ago, I put this comment on their website but it hasn 't passed
moderation, so I'm posting it here:_

“Groovy” is actually known as “Apache Groovy”. As a condition of joining the
Apache Software Foundation via its incubator 12 months ago, its 5 Project
Managers agreed to use the brand “Apache” with “Groovy” in its first mention
on any page.

I notice you included a graphic of the Groovy logo, and wonder if you’d been
in touch with one of their Project Managers about using Groovy. If so, and
they didn’t make it clear to you that you should mention “Apache” with
“Groovy”, then they are breaking their agreement with the Apache Software
Foundation.

One of Groovy’s Project Managers seems to be regularly doing this behind the
scenes, using others such as yourself as proxies in their agenda.

